# 2015 Atlanta Hawks Free Agency



## ATLien

The following Hawks will be free agents:

Paul Millsap
DeMarre Carroll
Pero Antic (restricted)
John Jenkins
Elton Brand

It will be interesting to see what impact all these late season injuries have on the summer. Millsap, Carroll, Thabo and Korver are going to require surgery and we still don't know enough about what their recovery time will be.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603402289856950272


----------



## BlakeJesus

Have to bring Paul back, and you assume they want Antic back.

Carroll is probably too expensive to retain, so I'd chalk that up as a loss unless the market for him is more reasonable than it appears to be now.


----------



## ATLien

BlakeJesus said:


> Have to bring Paul back, and you assume they want Antic back.
> 
> Carroll is probably too expensive to retain, so I'd chalk that up as a loss unless the market for him is more reasonable than it appears to be now.


You have to take into account the salary cap increasing next year with the new TV deal. I would be surprised if both Carroll and Millsap are not back, but you never know. First things first, Atlanta needs to figure out who their GM will be.


----------



## BlakeJesus

ATLien said:


> You have to take into account the salary cap increasing next year with the new TV deal. I would be surprised if both Carroll and Millsap are not back, but you never know. First things first, Atlanta needs to figure out who their GM will be.


At the same time, paying Carroll 15 mil a year is tough to swallow.


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> Atlanta needs to figure out who their GM will be.


How about who their owner is?


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> How about who their owner is?


I thought we already knew that.

We don't know whether or not they will want to bring back Danny Ferry. I have my doubts. Ferry has been a good GM for Atlanta, but to have that be your first move as the new owner? I just don't want Bud to have to worry about GM'ing and coaching at the same time.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

ATLien do you know of any major names outside of Atlanta who will be free agents this offseason?


----------



## ATLien

XxIrvingxX said:


> ATLien do you know of any major names outside of Atlanta who will be free agents this offseason?


LaMarcus Aldridge is probably the biggest name that has a decent chance of switching teams. He is unrestricted, but I don't know if that will actually happen.

http://hoopshype.com/free_agency_2015.htm


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> I thought we already knew that.


Not until the league approves. They have certainly turned down ownership groups before.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

ATLien said:


> LaMarcus Aldridge is probably the biggest name that has a decent chance of switching teams. He is unrestricted, but I don't know if that will actually happen.
> 
> http://hoopshype.com/free_agency_2015.htm


I don't see Aldridge going to Atlanta, but a couple of the other ones, such as Green or Jordan, are definitely people Atlanta could try to pursue if they lose Millsap.


----------



## ATLien

XxIrvingxX said:


> I don't see Aldridge going to Atlanta, but a couple of the other ones, such as Green or Jordan, are definitely people Atlanta could try to pursue if they lose Millsap.


I wasn't suggesting that Aldridge to Atlanta was a possibility, only that he's the biggest name out there. Danny Green and Robin Lopez could be good, less expensive replacements for Carroll and Millsap.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

ATLien said:


> *I wasn't suggesting that Aldridge to Atlanta was a possibility*, only that he's the biggest name out there. Danny Green and Robin Lopez could be good, less expensive replacements for Carroll and Millsap.


Never claimed you were, sorry for the confusion. Danny Green would be interesting, especially playing alongside someone like Kyle Krover.


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> Not until the league approves. They have certainly turned down ownership groups before.


In a letter to the fans, Steve Koonin says the new ownership will be introduced next month.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603644833417289729


----------



## ATLien

Shams Charania of RealGM reports that Monta Ellis, who is now an unrestricted free agent, has visions of landing in Atlanta for his next contract.



> Ellis plans to discuss a long-term contract with the Atlanta Hawks and Miami Heat in free agency after opting out of the final year of his contract on Wednesday, sources told RealGM. He had an option worth $8.72 million.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I wouldn't hate that, but its not really ideal unless he wants to come off the bench and would accept a more modest contract offer.


----------



## ATLien

I agree it's a bad fit, but it's fun to see players interested in us that we aren't interested in. Nice change of pace from the opposite.


----------



## ATLien

Report: LaMarcus Aldridge to consider Atlanta Hawks in free agency

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...ward-lamarcus-aldridge-leave-team-free-agency

The Lakers are listed as the front runners, but still mentions Atlanta as a potential landing spot.



> On the list of teams Aldridge will consider signing with are the San Antonio Spurs, Los Angeles Lakers, New York Knicks, Dallas Mavericks and Atlanta Hawks, sources said.
> 
> Atlanta also is on Aldridge's list, as he believes he could potentially form a strong frontcourt tandem with Hawks center Al Horford.


----------



## ATLien

GS can match any offer though



> Draymond Green said that during an all-day NBA championship celebration given in his honor in Saginaw, Mich., on Saturday, there were "a lot of people talking" to him about signing with the Detroit Pistons. The restricted free agent also noticed, however, that his Golden State Warriors have created a "huge fan base" in his hometown, too, with many of his fans wearing their gear.
> 
> Despite the expected interest from Golden State and Detroit, Green told Yahoo Sports he would do his due diligence with all suitors when free agency arrives Wednesday. The Atlanta Hawks and Houston Rockets are also expected to be among the teams interested in Green, a source said. The 2015 first all-NBA defensive team selection said he is open to face-to-face team visits with any serious free-agent opportunity, too.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/draymo...kets-expected-to-be-in-running-012146454.html


----------



## ATLien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615714935532707846

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615761001066033152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615919185189826562


----------



## BlakeJesus

Hawks trade for Splitter, basically just taking him on as a salary dump by all accounts. Seems like he's the Antic replacement. 

What would the Kings trade for Schroder?


----------



## ATLien

Hell yeah about Splitter. We needed to improve our bench badly. Not happy about losing DMC. Millsap better fucking re-sign.


----------



## ATLien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616391855295459330


----------



## ATLien

I do like a frontcourt rotation of Millsap, Horford, Splitter, Muscala. 

Tavares stays overseas again.

The SF depth is so bad though. They might be forced into trading Teague or Dennis for a wing if not before the season then during it unless Bazemore transforms into DeMarre Carroll.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616381013405642752


----------



## ATLien

Anyone else get the feeling ESPN is going to have us as a fifth seed or lower in the preseason? I already see Windhorst and those guys name dropping Miami in the same breadth as Chicago, Washington, Indiana as the true challengers to Cleveland.


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> Anyone else get the feeling ESPN is going to have us as a fifth seed or lower in the preseason? I already see Windhorst and those guys name dropping Miami in the same breadth as Chicago, Washington, Indiana as the true challengers to Cleveland.


Atlanta will be the projected 2-seed in the East on every preview. Let's not play the "nobody believes in us" card before there are any grounds to do so.

Also, there are no "true challengers to Cleveland" in the East this season. The Cavs only goal will be to try and stay healthy going into the NBA Finals.


----------



## ATLien

These (http://www.nba.com/hawks/features/seven-teams-ahead-hawks-bovadas-2016-nba-championship-odds) were Bovada's odds before free agency. With the loss of Carroll, I could definitely envision Atlanta being picked behind several Eastern teams.


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> These (http://www.nba.com/hawks/features/seven-teams-ahead-hawks-bovadas-2016-nba-championship-odds) were Bovada's odds before free agency. With the loss of Carroll, I could definitely envision Atlanta being picked behind several Eastern teams.


They shouldn't be. 

Amir was a solid contributor for the Raptors. His loss will be more significant than some are thinking. I'm also not sure Demarre is a HUGE upgrade over Ross.

Also, the loss of Pierce will hurt the Wizards more than people think. Jared Dudley is probably not enough to overcome losing their veteran leader.

Indiana still doesn't have a fully formed team. Who will be playing the PF/C spots for that team this season?

The Bulls are the only serious contender to Atlanta for the second seed. The team that finishes with the better record out of those two teams will likely be the one who was healthier during the regular season. Noah and Rose are risks to get injured in pretty much every game, and Pau is 34 years old now.

I still see the Hawks as the favorite to get the second seed.


----------



## ATLien

@RollWithEm What about Miami and Milwaukee?


----------



## Adam

ATLien said:


> Anyone else get the feeling ESPN is going to have us as a fifth seed or lower in the preseason? I already see Windhorst and those guys name dropping Miami in the same breadth as Chicago, Washington, Indiana as the true challengers to Cleveland.


Which is just crazy. Miami doesn't even have an offense or a defense in place yet. I don't think Spo knows how to use our most effective player (Whiteside). He was posting up Deng last season instead of his seven footer.


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> @RollWithEm What about Miami and Milwaukee?


Solid 4-6 seed possibilities.


----------



## ATLien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617370483365908480


----------



## ATLien

ATLien said:


> Anyone else get the feeling ESPN is going to have us as a fifth seed or lower in the preseason?


At least we weren't lower

:2ti:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638407593766035456


----------

